# Valve Extender installation



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

Does anyone have step-by-step instructions on how to install a valve extender. Or can offer some tips/hints on not getting so much air leakage when pumping up the tube.

I've been told that you need to bend the presta inner plug but am not quite sure what that means exactly.
.nathan.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

*Wrap the tube stem with Teflon Tape, then screw on the extender.*

You may want to tighten the extender "gently" with pliers, being careful not to crush the extender, to get a very tight seal to the stem of the tube. I have two sets of wheels with extenders installed this way and none of mine leak when air is added.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*What kind of extender are you using?*

There are two types of valve extenders out there:

1.) The most common type can be used with any presta valve. It is a hollow tube, usually of aluminum, with threads on the inside of one end only, and a barb, ridges, or some other means of securing the other end in the pump head. These are installed as follows:

a) Unscrew the nut on the valve as far as possible; sometimes you can force it onto the swaged bit of the pin it turns on, then it's not going anywhere.

b) Wrap the threads of the valve stem (where the cap would usually go) with a few turns of Teflon tape.

c) Screw the extender onto the valve, and tighten: some extenders, notably Zipp's, have an inner hex fitting (Zipp's is 3mm) that you can use to really get the seal snug; otherwise, apply vise-grips judiciously.

d) Pump and go. The valve will remain open while riding, theoretically accelerating depressurization, but hey, these are race wheels, right? 

2.) The other type of extender can only be used on valves with removable cores. These can be identified by flats on either side of the valve core where the cap would screw on. Most tubulars, but few inner tubes have this feature. This extender features internal threads on one end, and external threads on the other end, which is smaller. To install:

a) Remove the valve core. This can be accomplished using a tiny wrench, or more likely with the little tool that came with the extenders, if you were lucky. Don't lose the core!

b) Wrap a few turns of teflon tape around the exterior threads of the extender. Take care not to get any tape in the opening at the end of the extender. Screw the extender into the valve stem, and tighten (usually with vise grips, but you might be able to use the tiny wrench or included toolif the extender itself has wrench flats).

N.B. - Be EXTREMELY careful when tightening extenders, especially on tubulars: over-torquing can put a hole in the tube right at the valve stem, which is essentially irrepairable damage - a very costly mistake with Conti Comps or similar hi-end tires.

c) Find the valve core you lost when you "put it in a safe place so it wouldn't get lost". It usually has a little bit of sealant on it somewhere, so teflon tape isn't necessary. Screw it into the extender and tighten it.

d) Pump and go. No w you have the ability to close your valve after pumping, and you can use those cool caps that match the rest of your bike 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... while not a part of the original thread... there is at least one other type... an extender from QBP with it's own proprietary valve... just an FYI.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*No. .*



Fast Eddie said:


> There are two types of valve extenders out there:


There are three. The one that always ends up leaking air. If you're smart, and not too tight on money buy two sets of tubes (long presta for your deep dishes and standard).


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> why use extenders at all? just by long stemmed tubes.[/QUOTE
> 
> tubulars duh!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

nathasm said:


> Does anyone have step-by-step instructions on how to install a valve extender. Or can offer some tips/hints on not getting so much air leakage when pumping up the tube.
> 
> I've been told that you need to bend the presta inner plug but am not quite sure what that means exactly.
> .nathan.


why use extenders at all? just by long stemmed tubes.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Try this.*

Valve extensions should be hand-tight only. But this also means that the tension in the arc of the rubber hose can unscrew the valve extender just enough to create a leak. After clamping the chuck onto the valve extender and before you start pumping, rotate the chuck just a bit clockwise until it reseats the valve extender.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

*Because even longest stems on a tube won't work on some rims*

like a HED 60 or 90, I know since I have a pair. Cosmic Carbones and other similar rims may also need extenders, but I don't have personal experience with those.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*Zipp 808's...*



cdhbrad said:


> like a HED 60 or 90, I know since I have a pair. Cosmic Carbones and other similar rims may also need extenders, but I don't have personal experience with those.


I don't think there's a third-party extender out there that'll fit that bad boy - you'd have to use the ones Zipp ships with all their wheels (god bless 'em).

Oh - except the 202's, and probably those new ones with the "Swiss" rims. You can get away without extenders on those.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... I use a combo of long stemm'd tubulars and long valve extenders on my HED 90s!!!










... now that's deep...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Nice bike, but . . .*

. . . what's up with the dissimilar wheels? Only the front says 90. The rear's just a Stinger what?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Or you can not worry about either long valve tubes OR mounting extenders permanently. Just bring a screw-on extender with you riding, and keep on near yer pump when yer at the house.

What's the big deal about a little leakage when yer pumping? 

Pros: 
more aero without the big valve extender sticking into the air
Lighter

Cons: 
You have to carry an extender. (Big deal, I keep on taped to my CO2 in my toolkit!)
It leaks when yer pumping. (you prolly need the upper body workout anyway!)
You can't get an exact pressure. (Who gives a rat's posterior that your tires are 119 instead of 120?)

The cool thing about Presta valves is that they don't rely on that little brass nut on the top of the valve to keep air in. Its all mechanical down in the bowels of the valvestem. 

M


----------

